# Budget headworn mic debate continues...



## malex (Jul 12, 2012)

In our University musical theatre, we use mostly Countryman E6's and are pretty happy with them.

Trying to save money, I picked up a Samson SE10. Been pretty content with the performance. Same review as the other inexpensive countryman style mics: Could be better on the high end, but a pretty good mic in spite of that. I would definitely rate its physical characteristics high. It it as stiff, yet flexible as an E6, but beats an E6 in mounting to the ear. The little plastic nub on the back fits really well under an earlobe and the rubber band really keeps it on the ear. No tape necessary for this one.
Definitely different than an E6, but for who our audience is (college students and retirees), you'll hear no gripes from me.

Here are the 3 questions that are keeping me up at night:

Are the Samson SE10 and the OSP HS-09 the same mic? 
They look EXACTLY the same physically. If they are, then the Samson is actually cheaper at $99 vs $169 for the OSP.

There are 2 Samson earset models, the SE10 and the SE50, the SE50 comes in at $199, but I can't seem to find any comparison show any differences. 

How would the SE10 compare to the MM-PSM in frequency response and physicality?

I've read so many threads talking about these mics, but have not seen much comparison with the Samsons.
Can you all speak to this?

Alex Amyot
Tech Dir
U of Tampa


----------



## malex (Jul 12, 2012)

malex said:


> Are the Samson SE10 and the OSP HS-09 the same mic?
> They look EXACTLY the same physically. If they are, then the Samson is actually cheaper at $99 vs $169 for the OSP.



Since started the thread I found some more info. Looks like at least from this website: Earset Mics (Avlex vs MM Audio vs OSP) - The Church Media Community
that these users and a dealer conclude that OSP, Avlex, MiPro, Provider all seem to be rebrands of the same thing. I am now assuming that the Samson is as well.


malex said:


> There are 2 Samson earset models, the SE10 and the SE50, the SE50 comes in at $199, but I can't seem to find any comparison show any differences.


I called Samson tech support and they did not offer any real explanation of difference between their models. The person I spoke to had to go ask and came back with "The SE50 is higher quality" but could not explain what was better. They also provide a manual for the SE50, but not the SE10.
Not a promising response from corporate, but I'm glad that I took the $99 risk to find out that at least the SE10 is worth my money and time.
Don't think I'll throw an extra $100 at them to get an SE50 that is likely the same thing as an SE10.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 22, 2012)

There's a change that they are both from MicrophoneMadness.com. The theater has seven, and have no complaints.


----------

